# JPW Gold Mini Monitor $1



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm selling some more speakers. This is a british mini monitor from JPW. Similar to the NHT Super Zero, but made in the UK, not China.

JPW Gold Mini Monitor - Classic British Speaker - eBay (item 300494659278 end time Nov-25-10 10:26:06 PST)

I'm just trying to clear out some space, so it's cheap.

review:

My Journey, My life: My very first Hifi Audio

So What did i buy and why did i buy it?
I was visiting harry yesterday, like any other day, and he was installing a projector and we chit chat, spoke to some Campbell hifi kaki uncle. And then came, Mr Foo and his friend Syed. Syed was looking for something, So Mr Foo told Harry to put up the Polk audio 10b. So i told Syed very keng, bass kau kau, and you will love it.
We hooked it up and listen to some songs. I was at Harry's office desk surfing internet, not really bothered about the polk audio. Then Mr Foo asked a question, if i had visited Kl Audio Doctor Blogspot.
I said, yes, why not. So he proudly show me which was his setup, and it was Kajang Foo setup. A Ho's LS3/5A kaki. wow, what a small world. We chatted and he exchanged some info, Had a lot of chit chat. and most of all after listening to the Polk audio he ask to turn on the JPW mini monitor.
My CD player, Sony CD77ES

I was still not paying much attention about the Mini Monitor until Mr Foo, tap at my hand, eh, listen to this. So i stop and listened and when the music played, I was like Wow, Speechless, nothing that i wanted to comment, as i had nothing to comment, I was speechless..

It played so well, the bass was like i have never listen, the speed, and the vocal was like all in one package. Best of all, it was only using some cheap speaker cables, plus a simple Sansui Au 317 amp. Old amp, and Cd player was a So so Sony CD77 ES. The one i wanted to buy from Harry a long time ago, because of the 5 cd;s it can take, For my setup downstairs.


----------

